# Any way to undelete PM's



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

Probably not, but I figured I'd do some house cleaning and delete all my 
You have x confirmed and y unconfirmed private message receipts, but instead deleted all my actual PM's on the first page.  

Any way to recover those?


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

tase2 said:


> Probably not, but I figured I'd do some house cleaning and delete all my
> You have x confirmed and y unconfirmed private message receipts, but instead deleted all my actual PM's on the first page.
> 
> Any way to recover those?


Sorry, it's not possible. Once they are deleted, they are completely removed from the database.


----------

